# More dino soft tissue found-skin and feathers



## lynnie (Mar 8, 2014)

Massive Dinosaur Soft Tissue Discovery In China – Includes Skin And Feathers!


I love these finds! This is a handy article if your kids are in public school hearing the "65 million years ago" mantra.


----------



## Free Christian (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Lynnie. I often follow the discoveries made these days and have a chuckle now and then when finds like this are made. One I once read about was the finding of the fossil remains of two or so birds inside the stomach cavity of a dino, a dino that was supposedly before birds evolved  Yet it had eaten birds 
They are making some startling discoveries in the cosmos too which are making a lot of the so called experts on it rethink more than a few things. 
It amuses me how so many are held up in such high regard, and Iv said this before, looked upon as gurus and men of amazing intelligence and wisdom and yet they have devoted their lives to nothing but error and do nothing more than spread lies and deceit with often such animosity to God and Christianity. One, Richard Dawkins, at a rally once called upon all atheists to openly and publically mock Christians for their belief in creation by God whenever they had the chance to do so. Sad.


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Mar 9, 2014)

Scientists: "Soft tissue cannot survive millions of years." Soft tissue discovered. Scientists: "We can't question our theory so I guess soft tissue can survive millions of years."


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 9, 2014)

Here is a link that actually explains the finds: Newly identified dinosaur fauna sheds light on evolution | Science | theguardian.com


----------



## Peairtach (Mar 9, 2014)

Is it the case that Archaeopteryx has now been "sidelined" as the ancestor of birds, and yet is touted as such in school textbooks?

In the Guardian piece, various species have been found in close proximity, an exciting find for the paleontologist, but it is presumed because of the lens or paradigm of evolution that this has all got to do with evolution and evolution will be confirmed by this. In a similar way when water is found on a planet, life is speculated about.












Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Free Christian (Mar 9, 2014)

Another thing that amuses me is that so many of the creatures we are shown by evolutionists come from mere fragments. They show us whole creature reconstructions (artist interpretations but they don't tell too many people that) from just, for example, a tooth, or a rib cage bone! How many have been proven frauds too. A pig tooth that was supposed to be an early man, an elephants knee bone that was supposed to be a skull cap of an early man, an apes jawbone... the list goes on. Then you have Ambulocetus View attachment 3839View attachment 3840 Guess they couldn't quite figure out how to draw it!


----------

